# Federhärte für Fox Vanilla RC in der Wildsau



## chickencutter (19. August 2004)

Wer kann mir helfen ? Welche Federhärte brauche ich (87 Kg) für einen Fox Vanilla RC, 200 mm in der Wildsau hardride ? Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen welchen Buchsendurchmesser ich benötige, und wie breit der Dämpfer an den Aufnahmen ist ?


----------



## Moe (21. August 2004)

Hehe, ich wollte grade fast den gleichen Thread aufmachen. Meine Frage lautet auch, welche Federhärten ihr bei einem Vanilla RC mit 200mm EBL bei welchem Körpergewicht fahrt? Ich habe einen Dämpfer mit 800erx2.30 Feder und das erscheint mir bei 75kg mächtig hart...

@chickencutter

Ich werde Montag auf Arbeit den Dämpfer und die Hülsen ausmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (22. August 2004)

Hi,

Gewicht: 70 - 75 kg (je nach Ausrüstung)

Federhärte: 550

Übersetzungsverhältnis: 1 : 3.44


----------



## Moe (23. August 2004)

chickencutter schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann mir helfen ? Welche Federhärte brauche ich (87 Kg) für einen Fox Vanilla RC, 200 mm in der Wildsau hardride ? Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen welchen Buchsendurchmesser ich benötige, und wie breit der Dämpfer an den Aufnahmen ist ?




Wie versprochen hier die Abmessungen für die Buchsen bei einem Fox Vanilla RC PPD (200er Länge, 57er Hub) in der Wildsau:

Außendurchmesser: 12,7mm
Innendurchmesser: 8mm
Länge: 49,8mm, denke 50 müßte auch passen.

Leider gib es die nirgendwo zu kaufen. Weder Shock-Therapy noch Toxoholics bieten/fertigen die an (Habe mit beiden heute morgen am Telefon gesprochen). Nun suche ich einen Metallbearbeiter, der mir die Dinger bastelt...


----------



## woodstock (23. August 2004)

jürgen ne kurze mail mit namen + adresse und sie liegen paar tage später im briefkasten!


----------



## Till (23. August 2004)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Gewicht: 70 - 75 kg (je nach Ausrüstung)
> 
> ...



550 is auf jeden fall zu weich, ich hab dat auch und wie gerade ma 60 kg und schon argh weich.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (23. August 2004)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> 550 is auf jeden fall zu weich, ich hab dat auch und wie gerade ma 60 kg und schon argh weich.



Mir sind die 550 auf jeden fall nicht zu weich. Für FR und DH optimal.


----------



## woodstock (23. August 2004)

wiege knapp 70 und fahr ne 550er praktisch ohne vorspannung mit 1:3,66 ... optimal!


----------



## Moe (23. August 2004)

Nun denn, ich habe mir heute auch eine 550er bestellt. Hoffentlich isses optimal  .


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (21. Juni 2005)

Hllo

könnte mir evtl. jemand sagen, welche federhärte sich bei 85kg in nem fox dhx 50 inner dh sau empfielt (240er einbaulänge) 500er is definitiv zu weich!


danke felix


----------



## Maui (21. Juni 2005)

Dj-Airstrike schrieb:
			
		

> Hllo
> 
> könnte mir evtl. jemand sagen, welche federhärte sich bei 85kg in nem fox dhx 50 inner dh sau empfielt (240er einbaulänge) 500er is definitiv zu weich!
> 
> ...



ei 650 würd ich sagen sollt reichen.

ich hann 700 bei 90KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (21. Juni 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> ei 650 würd ich sagen sollt reichen.
> 
> ich hann 700 bei 90KG




jo hab ich auch geplant, wollt nur nochmal fachkundiges urteil!

gleich mal bestellen (80! das wars dann wohl mim wochenende)


----------



## W!ldsau (25. Juni 2005)

was würdet ihr sagen was ich für eine feder bei 55kg brauch und wie viel bar in den dhx5.0?


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (26. Juni 2005)

weiß nich genau, aber falls du ne 500er willst (ist dann schön hartes setup bei 55kg) könntest du meine haben, ca. 10 stunden gefahren nur!

mit luftdruck hab ich keine ahnung!


----------



## W!ldsau (26. Juni 2005)

ne 500er hab ich bereits


----------



## rsu (27. Juni 2005)

Macht sichs Alutech einfach und verkauft wohl jedem die 500er mit dem DHX    Hätte gerne ne 600x2,3, falls einer so ne Feder zu verkaufen hat...


----------

